# Devox saddle rails vs Thompson Masterpiece



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Greetings all,

Last night I recieved my Thompsom Masterpiece Started to put it on and I noticed the carbon rails on my seat really dont fit the clamp. They sit in the bottom of the clamp ok, but the top piece hits just off to the sides on both rails.. too small. Am I screwed with this seatpost? Can I bolt it down and risk a "Carbon Colonoscopy" I searched on line and there seems to be similar porpblems with Specialized posts/ saddles, but no definitive answer.

Thanks


----------



## tribe (Apr 4, 2012)

I just tightened my devox all carbon saddle to a Thomson Masterpiece. It looked just like you describe but going slowly worked without any modifications


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Mnkykng77 (May 7, 2012)

I just picked up a Devox saddle and I believe I have the same issue. I have a Felt Z85 stock post and clamp. Any suggestions on replacement seatpost?


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Im using a Ritchey Carbon Pro and it works great. All nice and snug. The problem using the Thompson was that the rails for the Devox saddle were a tad to far apart from each other. The rails themselves were fine.


----------



## Mnkykng77 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks z85guy for the info. Looks like I might have to get a new seatpost


----------

